# Are self-employed entitled to state pension on retirement?



## Tae (7 Jun 2012)

Is there such thing as a state pension anymore? And if there is, are self employed entitled to it? And if not, will I be entitled to any payments when I retire?

I’m a mother, married, 38, I’m self employed, I only work part time, I pay the minimum PRSI contributions, I spend everything I earn, I don’t save. I don’t have a pension. 
I just read an article about mothers leaving the work force for 5 years and losing up to 1/3 of their pension entitlements – it prompted me to look at my situation


----------



## demoivre (7 Jun 2012)

Citizens Information has plenty of information on entitlements.


----------



## Gervan (7 Jun 2012)

The state pension (transition) which was available to only Paye workers at age 65 is just about gone.

What pension you will be entitled to, and at what age, much depends on your age now, your history of contributions and exempted years so far. The rules keep changing.


----------



## Tae (7 Jun 2012)

Many thanks, the citizens information link was very informative


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Jun 2012)

As you would expect to go on pension in about 30 years time it would be very difficult to predict what the situation would be then. Rules are changing all the time. However as you are paying PRSI (minimum) at present a portion of that is going towards your pension so therefore it is advisable to continue paying a contribution even if you are not oblidged to. 

You can pay voluntary contribution if your self employment ceases or if the income is below the level (5,000 euro) of obligation to pay.

If you return to PAYE in the future your pension contribution will be deducted from income through PRSI


----------



## Cizod (8 Jun 2012)

Blacksheep correct about future crystal ball and good advice to keep PRSI contributions as looks like no. of contributions will be key for determing future pension.
Govt needs to reduce pension bill as the no. of retirees when u retire will be much more than today. €amount for 100% entitlement may stay same but eligibility (via no. of contributions) will mean not everyone gets 100%. Govt not likely to touch €amount as political suicide to touch OAP.

Advice..keep paying PRSI.


----------



## Cizod (8 Jun 2012)

Blacksheep correct about future crystal ball and good advice to keep PRSI contributions as looks like no. of contributions will be key for determing future pension.
Govt needs to reduce pension bill as the no. of retirees when u retire will be much more than today. €amount for 100% entitlement may stay same but eligibility (via no. of contributions) will mean not everyone gets 100%. Govt not likely to touch €amount as political suicide to touch OAP.

Advice..keep paying PRSI.


----------



## Tae (11 Jun 2012)

Thanks to BlackSheep and Cizod - that's the advice I was looking for - I will continue to pay voluntary contribution regardless of my circumstances so at least I will feel like I'm doing something about my future


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Jun 2012)

You can only pay voluntary contributions when there is no obligation to pay PRSI or, are not in receipt of credits.

Example:- if you returned to employment (PAYE) and subsequently lost that job you may then be on JSB or JSA and therefore in receipt of credits. 

It's important to keep the record unbroken.


----------

